# New to stocks- Help?



## YangGang2020 (Jan 22, 2020)

Hey KiwiFarms! 

I'm pretty new to the whole investments biz and I've always dreamed of getting into the stock market, I have 5000 secured away for such a venture but I don't know where or when to stick in to the great money.
Anyone here that has some experience and could give some of that expertise on where I should focus? I was thinking of going into the Nasdaq or the S&P but the way they are looking right now doesn't seem to be like a good choice. Any sort of direction would be most helpful.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Jan 22, 2020)

BUY HIGH AND SELL LOW!!
STOCKS ARE OLD NEWS BOOMER!
INVEST IN CRYPTO!!


----------



## YangGang2020 (Jan 22, 2020)

Rice Is Ready said:


> BUY HIGH AND SELL LOW!!
> STOCKS ARE OLD NEWS BOOMER!
> INVEST IN CRYPTO!!
> 
> View attachment 1109438



Is that Larry David in your pfp?


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Jan 22, 2020)

YangGang2020 said:


> Is that Larry David in your pfp?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1109440



No it's actually Hymie Goldstein but I see how you could mistake them. Also best of luck to you in your investments!


----------



## YangGang2020 (Jan 22, 2020)

Looked him up and I can't stop seeing the resemblance, and by golly thanks buddy!


----------



## Bioniclelover (Jan 22, 2020)

Buy as much bitcoin as you can, what is the worst that can happen?


----------



## Franjevina (Jan 22, 2020)

Your username OP is gay and autistic .


----------



## TwinkLover6969 (Jan 22, 2020)

Short $AAPL


----------



## Null (Jan 22, 2020)

I had a friend as a teenager who made his money trading penny stocks. I decided to buy $1000 worth of something at $0.0002 a piece. It has been $0.0001 since 2011. I've given up trying to sell it at that value.


----------



## YangGang2020 (Jan 22, 2020)

Bioniclelover said:


> Buy as much bitcoin as you can, what is the worst that can happen?


it's like, totally the future amiright?


Null said:


> I had a friend as a teenager who made his money trading penny stocks. I decided to buy $1000 worth of something at $0.0002 a piece. It has been $0.0001 since 2011. I've given up trying to sell it at that value.


throw in your saving and maybe it will increase in value


Franjevina said:


> Your username OP is gay and autistic .


I would hope so


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Jan 22, 2020)

Take about $1,000 (or whatever you fel like risking
Get robinhood or another online broker
Play with that money and a small protfolio
Learn how the markets you invest in work and keep up with the latest market news
Invest more when you feel ready to risk it
Profit

EDIT: learn to edit and stop multiposting while you're at it, faggot.


----------



## YangGang2020 (Jan 22, 2020)

Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake said:


> Take about $1,000 (or whatever you fel like risking
> Get robinhood or another online broker
> Play with that money and a small protfolio
> Learn how the markets you invest in work and keep up with the latest market news
> ...


Robinhood seems simple enough and right up my alley, thanks

Edit:Jew


----------



## Give Her The D (Jan 23, 2020)

Robinhood for the shitty /r/wallstreetbets tier trades.

Real broker like Charles Schwab, E-Trade, etc for the real trades you have faith in. I use Schwab and they're probably one of the best you could go to on that end.


----------

